# Atlas 7b original vise, complete! $100



## C-Bag (Dec 6, 2018)

Just posted 3hrs ago....

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/atlas-s7-92a-shaper-vise/6766666295.html


----------



## mickri (Dec 7, 2018)

C-Bag,  There is a guy in Los Osos that posts ads on CL for different kinds of tooling.  Have you ever been to see what he has for sale?  I sent him an email awhile back and never got a response.   I get over your way about once a month to see my grandkids in Cambria and check on my sailboat in Morro Bay.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 7, 2018)

Funny you should mention him Mickri, I just walked by there yesterday while walking the dog and saw him cleaning his car. I bought stuff from him months ago and it looks like he's just down to tooling. I kicked myself for not going by sooner as at the first he had a ton(literally) of all kinds of stuff. I still ended up with some great stuff for a good price. Don't know why he didn't answer his email, maybe he's getting really tired of it as I think he's been at this for close to a year.


----------



## mickri (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for the info.  I'll try again the next time I am over to the coast.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 7, 2018)

His place is weird to find. The only reason is because of the crazy house numbering on that block. It's like it starts over, it's not consecutive. I've thought about going by again and see what exactly he has left and what he wants for it. He might be to that place where he's going to let the rest go for a good deal. You probably see the ad by the guy down in Lompoc too. He's way out of line in his prices, basically new or sometimes even more than new prices. I went once. There is other stuff periodically that is insane. Like the barn sale here in LO where I got my Atlas 7b. Don't happen often, but there is some crazy pockets of cool stuff that surfaces around here. Much more than the valley.


----------



## mickri (Dec 7, 2018)

I would be interested to know what he has left and what he wants for all of it.   I am coming over to the coast for Christmas.  What's his name if you know it and his address?

I am going to an estate auction tomorrow that includes a garage full of machine and woodworking tools.  Atlas 12" Lathe, Jet mill/drill, bandsaws, Jet planer, Jet table saw and who knows what else.  I am not interested in any of the big stuff.  There is a wooden machinist tool box that caught my eye.  No mention as to what it contains.  It could be a treasure chest or full of worthless junk.  Things that I am looking for are a rotary table, maybe a dividing head, boring head, taper attachment, drill press and machinist vices, gauge blocks, parallels, etc.  The little things that cumulatively cost a small fortune to acquire.   The pictures also showed what looked to be a rack of steel and aluminum stock.  Never hurts to to have a stock of raw material on hand.
We sometimes get some real deals here in the valley.  A while back I picked up two really nice Wilton drill presses along with a third one for parts for $30.  I saw another auction where older 6" kurt style vises sold for $30 to $50 each, a south bend 16" lathe for $100 and a mill for $300.
Because I come over to the coast about once a month I am always scanning CL for stuff that is along my route.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 7, 2018)

Sorry, the guy never gave me his name, but if I'm here I'd be glad to take you by there. He doesn't want to give you a break down, he wants you to come over and look through his stuff and then haggle. Interesting guy, don't know what he does. I don't think I'd go by there if he's not out in his garage if he's not answering emails.

I got some deals when I was in the valley, but nothing like you mention! Mostly here I've bumbled onto estate sales of small manufacturers that have had some incredible stuff. I'm very limited in my space and work envelope. So I have to pass on the big machines that in some cases are less than scrap prices. 

All the stuff you mention, rotary table, dividing head, boring head etc I think that guy had at first. I think the pile of stuff he was getting rid of was from old machine shop friends that went out of business. Almost all the  big stuff was gone by the time I got there. There are periodically machine shops in LA and SF that go out of biz and the pic's are awful about what they really have because like the guy in LO it's always "too much to list". It's why I shined the guy here on for so long because there can be overpriced junk as you I'm sure know. Not unless I happen to be in SF or LA do I ever venture those directions to see sales. 

The one thing I REALLY miss about the valley is the scrap yards like there's a manufacturing place in Fresno that sells their drops for .75c a pound. You just don't see that here. Good luck at the estate sale, hope you find some good stuff!


----------

